# dcc starter system and power supply



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

So I'm leaning towards the digitrax super chief xtra 5 amp starter kit, but wondering do I need the seperate power supply right away? Perhaps I'm confused when the kit says 5 amps, I would think that should be enough to start? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes the kit does not come with a power supply. You can use any type of switching power supply you want so long as it fits in the recommended ratings. You can find this info out on the digitrax website. Sorry I cant access it right now my work has the Digitrax site blocked.

Massey


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

This system:
http://www.digitrax.com/prd_scfx_set.php
Does not come with a power supply so you will need one. Read the manual (page 35) to see what you need (downloaded for the link above).


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Stupid question, but is this to power the tracks and accesories or the dcc unit itself? My layout as a kid was real basic, no switches, or anything and dc powered.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With DCC,
The power supply powers the Command center, The command center powers the track and any DCC controlled accessories. You can also use DC Or AC powered accessories but they must be powered from a separate power source.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the helpful info guys.


----------

